# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua moto secvo

## Minhhp1983

Như tiêu đề e cần mua 1 moto secvo yakawa cho driver singma2 2kw, bác nào có jalo e 0898686314

----------

